# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Порт 1025

## holovtsintsi

Хочу спросить что за порт 1025 у меня открыт.Утилита APS пишет что порт занят.Я так понял порт опасный (listener RFS, RemoteStorm trojan, NetSpy backdoor).Сетевое правило блокировки в KIS на порт поставил,на всякий случай).В сети ничего не нашел.Может кто знаёт как закрыть,и самое главное-кто открыл)).
Система-MS Windows XP SP3+все обновления каждый месяц. Заранее спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

```
netstat -a -b
```

----------


## holovtsintsi

Странно,открыт через avp но в мониторинге не видно.Опция-показывать соединения KIS-включенна.Адрес странный,но идет через https.Наверное Skype открыл,ибо после выхода из него соединения уже небыло.

----------


## Паттттт

Вылжи логи АВЗ в разделе "Помогите" А вдруг вирь?

----------


## holovtsintsi

Нет времени делать логи,хотя я сам их смотрю,так что вроде все чисто.
з.ы -Сейчас на рабочей машине такая же ситуация-открыт порт 1025,может OS шпионит и отсылает статистику?Или у меня параноя?))

----------


## olejah

> В сети ничего не нашел.


 Как же Вы искали?  :Huh:  Мне меньше минуты потребовалось - http://firewallforum.ru/showpost.php...68&postcount=2

----------


## holovtsintsi

За информацию спасибо.Но что с ним делать,блокировать или нет? Порт спецефический.
з.ы-Сегодня заметил странность KIS сам себя занес в группу слабые ограничения,и самозащита блокировала запуск,что то типа войны "сам с собой".Через 20 минут група изменилась на доверенные))

----------


## Iron Monk

> Порт спецефический


И в чем его специфичность?
Порты выше 1024 назначаются системой динамически, так же эти порты могут использоваться любыми сетевыми прграммами - в том числе и троянами.
http://www.agnitum.ru/support/kb/art...000242&lang=ru
*Порты 1025 и 1026 открываются динамически и используются другими системными процессами Windows, в частности различными службами.*

----------

